# Need cupcake recipes that calls for vegetable oil instead of butter



## caejam (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok so I prefer to use vegetable oil when it comes to baking. It seems that when I use vegetable oil instead of butter cupcakes are more moist. Does anyone agree with me. I am looking for different cupcake recipes from scratch of course that I can make using oil. Surfing the internet I usually find the recipes that has the perfect ingredients but then it calls for butter. I am not a big cook but love to bake. Anyone have any other ideas on how to make a cupcake perfectly moist. Thanks in advance


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

As a general guideline, butter is 80% fat and 20% water and definitely has a different flavor profile than oil.

So, to convert a butter recipe, replace 80% of the weight with oil and up the liquid component by the remaining 20%.

Of course, creaming the oil/sugar will definitely have different results than creaming the butter/sugar.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,

I am quite opposite of you. I prefer my baked goods with butter. But, what kind of cupcakes are you interested in since there are lots of recipes that uses oil or shortening. I know since i try to avoid them. I agree that it does make them moist but flavorless and greasy. For examples, carrot cupcakes or red velvet often uses oil. I am reading a baking book called Bakewise by Shirley Corriher that give baking formulas and explanation. She explains that a good cake should be balance with flour, egg, fat, and liquid. So, it will depend on what type of flour you are using. Most cake or cupcakes uses cake flour, which gives the batter more moisture. It is interesting to learn about the chemistry and then you can understand if a recipe will work or not. But here are some recipe for cupcakes using oil. You can also substitute part of the butter for canola oil.
[h2]Ingredients (source: martha steward)[/h2]

2 1/2 cups cake flour (not self- rising), sifted
2 tablespoons unsweetened Dutch-process cocoa powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
2 large eggs, room temperature
1/2 teaspoon red gel-paste food color
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons distilled white vinegar
Cream Cheese Frosting

[h2]Directions[/h2]

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line standard muffin tins with paper liners. Whisk together cake flour, cocoa, and salt.
With an electric mixer on medium-high speed, whisk together sugar and oil until combined. Add eggs, one at a time, beating until each is incorporated, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Mix in food color and vanilla.
Reduce speed to low. Add flour mixture in three batches, alternating with two additions of buttermilk, and whisking well after each. Stir together the baking soda and vinegar in a small bowl (it will foam); add mixture to the batter, and mix on medium speed 10 seconds.
Divide batter evenly among lined cups, filling each three-quarters full. Bake, rotating tins halfway through, until a cake tester inserted in centers comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Transfer tins to wire racks to cool completely before removing cupcakes. Cupcakes can be stored overnight at room temperature, or frozen up to 2 months, in airtight containers.
To finish, use a small offset spatula to spread cupcakes with frosting.


----------



## the oil man (Jul 8, 2012)

A good choice for your recipes might be the use of a fluid cake shortening. There are several good choices. Ventura Foods makes Fluid Flex and Stratas Foods makes both Nutex and Ultra-Cake. Because they are highly emulsified, they will allow your recipe to hold more water and sugar. Another benefit is that fluid cake shortenings use about 20% less weight to achieve the same results as solid shortenings. They are also better in situations where cakes will be frozen and thawed, maintaining cell structure better than other products. Below is a chocolate cake recipe using Nutex. If anyone wants recipes for yellow or white cake, I have them as well.

*NUTEX[emoji]174[/emoji]*

*120% CHOCOLATE CAKE*


*LBS.*

*OZS.*

*INGREDIENTS*

*PERCENT*

*GRAMS*

*METHOD*

2

2

1

1 ½ 

8 ¼ 

6 ¾ 

1 

2 

4

Cake Flour

Sugar

Dutched Cocoa

Salt

Baking Powder

Nutex[emoji]174[/emoji]

20.9

25.1

4.2

0.6

1.3

12.5

300

360

60

9

18

180

Combine dry ingredients and Nutex[emoji]174[/emoji] and mix on speed 1 for 1 minute. 

1

7 ½ 

Water

14.6

210

Add water and mix on speed 1 using flat paddle for 1 minute. Scrape bowl and paddle, then mix 5 min. on speed 2 on a 3 speed mixer, speed 3 on a 4 speed mixer.

1

--

4 

13 ½ 

--

Whole Eggs

Water

Flavoring

12.5

8.4

--

180

120

To Taste

Add eggs and water and mix on speed 1 for 1 minute. Scrape bowl and paddle. Mix 2 minutes on speed 2 on a 3 speed mixer, speed 3 on a 4 speed mixer. Scale into well greased cake pans. Bake at 360°F for approx. 23 min.


----------



## chefdianacortes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, I posted this recipe in another place on the forum...

well i a have a recipe for the cupcakes that is 100% reliable. Just check at what altitude you are cooking to make the adjustments needed with the baking powder. The recipe is from the cake boss book...and...italian custard in the recipe is definitely not optional. If you don´t add you cupcakes change a lot. This makes a 24 cupcake batch.

2 1/2 cups of cake flour

2 cups of sugar

2 cups of italian custard (i use 2 oz of ready to make italian custard mixed with 1 cup of water)

3/4 cups of vegetable oil

2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

4 large eggs

1 cup of milk

1. Preheat oven at 350ºF.

2. Put flour, sugar, custard cream, oil, baking powder, vanilla and a pinch of salt in a mixer with the paddle attachment.

3. When they are incorporated, add one egg at a time, adding the next onw when the previous one is absorbed.

4. Stop the motor, scrape the bottom, turn it back on and add the milk. It´s going to be a little runny the consistency.

5. Fill the cupcake liners and bake for 15-20 minutes or until you insert a toothpick in the middle and it comes out clean.

This cupcakes are very sweet so watch out on the buttercream you´ll be using to leave it with little sugar.

Hope it works....


----------



## caejam (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful HELP. I love this forum.


----------



## midnight chef (Jul 20, 2012)

I have made this recipe and it comes out amazing. Sourced from cupcakeproject <--- Not sure if putting the web link up is legal or not.

This recipe has butter in it, but it is good and moist!

*The Ultimate Vanilla Cupcake Recipe*

Yield: 16 cupcakes 

1 cup (225 grams) granulated sugar
1 vanilla bean
1 3/4 cups (175 grams) cake flour, not self-rising
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup (57 grams) unsalted butter, room temperature
2 large eggs, room temperature
1/3 cup (75 grams) full-fat sour cream
1/4 cup canola oil or vegetable oil (60 ml)
1 tablespoon pure (not imitation) vanilla extract
2/3 cup (160 ml) whole milk

Preheat oven to 350 F (175 C).
In a small bowl, combine sugar and seeds from the vanilla bean.
Using the back of a spoon, move around the bowl and apply pressure to break up any clumps of seeds and to better infuse the vanilla flavor into the sugar. Set aside.
In a medium-sized mixing bowl or bowl of a stand mixer, mix together cake flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.
Add the vanilla bean sugar and mix until well combined.
Add butter and mix on medium-low speed for three minutes. Because there is so little butter, you'll end up with a very fine crumb texture.
In a small mixing bowl, whisk together eggs, sour cream, oil, and vanilla extract until smooth.
Add the egg mixture to the flour mixture and beat on medium speed until just combined.
Slowly add milk and mix on low speed until just combined. The batter will be liquid. (Don't worry, you didn't do anything wrong. It's supposed to be that way.)
Fill cupcake liners just over 1/2 full.
Bake for 14 minutes and then test to see if they are done. They are done when a toothpick comes out without wet batter stuck to it. The cupcakes should appear white with specks of vanilla bean. They should not turn a golden brown. If they are not done, test again in two minutes. If they are still not done, test again in another two minutes.
When the cupcakes are done, remove them immediately from the tins and leave them on a cooling rack (or just on your counter if you don't own a cooling rack) to cool.
Tips: Because everyone's oven is just a bit different and your liners may be a slightly different size than mine, I highly recommend that if you have time, you bake a test cupcake before baking your whole batch.

*Frosting *
Personally I love these with homemade butter cream frosting.


----------



## dolcichef (Jul 17, 2013)

I just came across your post and would like to know if you can post the Nutex formula for a yellow cake.  Also, can you substitue milk for the water?

Thank you!


----------



## jackie wynoogst (Mar 7, 2017)

i have seen a few cake mixes you buy at supermarkets that have say 80g butter melted and 3/4 cup 180ml milk and it says you can also swap the milk n butter for oil and water. 80ml of veg oil instead of butter and 3/4 cup or 180ml of water instead of the milk.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

I would recommend the recipe posted by Midnight Chef.
1. The mixing method is excellent. I used this method almost exclusively for cakes. It works very well.
2. The combination of whole milk, sour cream, and butter will make a moist and flavorful cake. I use this combination, except I use buttermilk instead of whole milk. While an all oil cake batter is most, it can be bland.
3. 60 ml of oil is really plenty. I make mini lemon lavender Bundt cakes, and this is the amount of oil I use in combination with the fats listed above
4. The recipe is in metric weights, which is the most accurate method of measurement 

The liquid (factoring in 52 g per egg) to sugar ratio looks a tad bit high, but other than that, it looks well formulated 

You could easily substitute vanilla bean paste for the whole vanilla bean and extract. 1 tablespoon of vanilla bean paste is equal to a whole vanilla bean. For extract, it's a 1:1,


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned mayonnaise as a substitute for eggs and oil.

My blueberry muffins come our very moist. My devils food cupcakes also come out moist.

It took me a while to find the right combinations but I'm here to tell ya mayonnaise rocks.


----------

